# .50 cent peak pay this week. WTF?!



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hey I bet there will be chasers after that 50 cent though...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

.50???

DD is ghetto poor


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

seeing the same thing in the Chicago market this morning...seriously, WTF?!


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

At least they offer peak pay on a daily basis unlike UE


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Damn first time I’ve seen it under $1


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Damn first time I've seen it under $1







DD Peak Pay formula Explained:

BEFORE PEAK PAY
$4 offer + $2 tip = $6

+ $1 PEAK PAY
$3 offer + $2 tip + $1 peak pay = $6

DD math class over, class dismissed! :thumbup:


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

thats their math alright


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I got a better one than that, I’m going to have to start a thread about Uber eats new pay structure, needless to say I have a feeling my acceptance rating is going to be down around where my Door Dash acceptance rating is, about 25%.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> .50???
> 
> DD is ghetto poor


There's money in the "ghetto."

But there is no money at DD.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

.50 cents is insulting. I wouldn't drive that zone just for spite.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> There's money in the "ghetto."
> 
> But there is no money at DD.


What's more ghetto than ghetto?

No...no..

Skid row


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Don't look like anyone wants it.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Don't look like anyone wants it.


I guarantee as sure as I am sitting in my car doing deliveries right now, that the ant infestation is extreme because of it.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Now it's an unplanned $3.00 PeakPay. I guess a lot of dashers got pissed off and quit from this morning.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Now it's an unplanned $3.00 PeakPay. I guess a lot of dashers got pissed off and quit from this morning.


in my area, usually every day Monday through Friday, between 1 PM and 4:30 PM, there is a dollar bonus pay. This is what aggravates me about these companies, just give the drivers an extra dollar right off the bat, why do you have to go around having "bonus pay", like an extra dollar really means something.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> in my area, usually every day Monday through Friday, between 1 PM and 4:30 PM, there is a dollar bonus pay. This is what aggravates me about these companies, just give the drivers an extra dollar right off the bat, why do you have to go around having "bonus pay", like an extra dollar really means something.


I'm still cherrypicking.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I'm still cherrypicking.


Oh I cherry pick like no other cherry picker alive.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Poordash


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm holding out for tree fiddy.


----------

